# Favorite Guard Novel



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

So what's your favorite guard novel, Fifteen Hours, Rebel Winter, Desert Raiders, or Jungle Fighters?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

It be one of the Tanith ones, not even read any of these tbh, Cains books are good as well, but sadly I only recognise the 15hrs one, not even sure what the others are about, other from what their titles give away.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

the books describe a more typical guard life, not the super-human-like tanith guys. i like it cuz it gives the guard more character than in the game. in the game they seem like they're just meat shields (which they kinda are)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, Fifteen Hours for me. It didn't try and turn the characters into super heroes. Very gritty.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

I liked Rebel Winter. Had a really gripping storyline imho. And I like Vostroyans. :biggrin:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i love fifteen hours. the ending was great! everyone died in the squad right, cuz i know only larn and zeebers died.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I liked 15 hours too, was a bit of a shame it started with a ship crash landing straight into hell though, all 40k books I read always seem to start like that :laugh: loved the end though.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah, poor recruits, they all exploded from the ork's guns. it was funny how ferres died though, and the first battle seemed more of a typical guard battle.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

I haven't read any, so I won't vote. Why are the Last Chancer books not included in the poll?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Because its likely that the OP chose books that did not have sequels. Gaunts Ghosts, the Last Chancers, and the Cain series are all ones with sequels to them. (Those books also don't always follow and show guard as they truly are.)

Of the four I've only read Fifteen Hours, and I thought it was pretty good. Felt sorry for Larn though, stupid error..


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the series better because of the better character development, but then if you added all the sequels, the list would be thirty items long. I guess 15 hrs only cause I hate tallarns, and vostroyans, and well yeah Catachans too.


----------



## MajorChaos (Oct 9, 2008)

15 hours is a great book everyone who like the imperal guard sould read this its a great novel!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

fifteen hours is good, very gritty and very honest, as is rebel winter. Desert raiders was certainly well written, and I liked the twist at the end, though books where everyone dies always strike me as being ones where the author simply couldn't be bothered to think up of an ending so simply went for the easiest solution (battle for the abyss is the same).

I haven't read any of the Catachan books, though I'll probably buy a copy of Deathworld soon enough.

Personally though my favourite guard novel is Dan Abnett's Double Eagle. I really love a good air combat novel.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

fifteen hours was the best guard novel i had ever read.

it actualy got to me. the ending was a real kick in the pants for me. after hat he had been through and goes out like that. boohoo:cray::cray:


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

those stupid guard books are the worst. I finished rebel winter and had to buy the guard omnibus. I just finished fifteen hours and am starting death world... so thanks to those books i know am a proud owner of 10 vostroyan, 30 cadians and 20 catachans... darn stupid books... btw i've never read a better book then fifteen hours, it's just how i picture the guard, down and dirty!


----------

